# Wolf is ill



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

So, he's ill, he's sumtimes upside down, he hasnt eaten for a week or so...I just noticed his veins or some lacerations on his body...check the pic...

I hope its not a Swim bladder issue....

What do you guys think it is?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Damn dude that sucks... i just had an angel fish die of similar symptoms good luck in trying to save him man


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I think its VHSV, Im gonna get him some marycn & 2.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Yea, im pretty sure its VHSV & Dropsy.

F*ck.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That sucks.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

thanx for ur constructive input.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Is he bloated? Does his scales poke out like a pine cone? Those are tell tale signs of dropsy. 
As for VHSV are you referring to Viral hemorrhagic septicemia virus ? If so, how do you think your fish got it? Do you feed him bait minnows?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Im siding with him having Dropsy, i was reading up about VHSV and it doesnt sound like he has that. So its prob Dropsy itself.

And, my fish dont get feeders.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I do not see it being dropsy honestly. From what I read it is mainly caused by poor water conditions. Also it mainly effects Gouramis, Cyprinids, Bettas and Goldfish. I wish I could help but I guess just keep treating him and hopefully he comes out of it.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

The weirdest part of all this is that he cant help but be upside down. Dropsy also bloats the stomach in fish, so i guess since its so bloated, he cant stay right side up?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Doesnt look like dropsy man cause its not bloated..here are some symptoms i looked up and i dont think any fit with the ones your wolf fish has atm..

# Symptoms: 
# Big fat belly, not pregnant
# Huge Swelling of Body
# Bulging sides and stomach
# Scales almost popping off
# Scales may be forced outward
# Eyes may pop out


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

it does have a fat belly....and swollen body.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry Sir---That sucks-

R.I.P. Wolfie

FYI-
In times like this-
Remember to always hit up Jerry or Don H for critical info-----Pm them generally......


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah if Giggles saw this you would probably still have your wolf


----------



## comatosein2addiction (Apr 1, 2009)

I just had my 3.5 inch wolf die on me. Similar problems. I want to know as well. Im thinking i over fed him? He wouldnt eat for a few days. Weds I threw a small piece of shrimp in there and he wouldnt eat it. he was swimming around like nothing was wrong, 10 mins later he was sideways. I had him in my 29 gal with a divider w/my red bellys. Theyre fine, dont know what happend to the wolf.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ I think urs was due to stress?


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Dawgz said:


>


Sorry for your lost man


----------

